# Plauderei über Hunde und Katzen



## Wembley (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

_[Hier abgetrennt http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=167369#post167369 , weil es vom Thema wegführt. (bh)]_



Kathlena schrieb:


> Ich würd den Timmy auch gern mal ein bisschen ärgern. Also wenn jemand ne Idee hat *lach*.


Ach, solche Typen wie der sind ziemlich schmerzunempfindlich. Die wissen natürlich, wie "beliebt" sie sind. Das macht denen aber wenig aus. In die Psyche dieser Leute kann sich unsereins nicht hineinversetzen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Wembley schrieb:


> In die Psyche dieser Leute kann sich unsereins nicht hineinversetzen.


sei froh, die stärksten Morphiumdosen würden bei unsereins  nichts ausreichen, 
die Gewissensbisse zu  betäuben.  Mutter Natur hat bei denen 
 Schmerzempfindungen auf das animalische beschränkt,  sprich wenn man
 einem Hund  auf den Schwanz tritt, jault er, aber nicht, wenn man ihm eine  Strafpredigt  hält....


----------



## Claudi (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



nanuk schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Rat. Wir wissen ja alle, dass wir eigentlich nichts zu befürchten haben. Trotzdem bleibt ein mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch. Oder gehts nur mir so??



Nope. Ganz und gar nicht 

Aber ich habe gerade mal die ganzen 'Rechnungen' von trixxy nachgelesen.
Ironischerweise musste ich da mit einem zuckenden Auge :crazy: feststellen, dass die 3,55€ Mahngebühren von diesen [......]-Fritzen bei den Vanilly-Leuten gar nicht mehr aufgeführt wurde? Autsch. Autsch³.
Klar. Ist ein anderes Inkasso-Unternehmen, aber sollten WENN es denn schon eine seriöse Firma ist (was trixxy ja ganz sicher nich is :sun: ), diese Mahngebühren nicht mitgenommen werden?

Ich bin ja selbst mal gespannt was ist, wenn jetzt die 'Ultimative Zahlungsfrist' abläuft. Ob wir dann morgen oder erst in 2 Monaten wieder Post/Mails von unseren _Freunden_ bekommen...


----------



## Hab den Timmi lieb (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Ich hab Angst :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:  Meine ultimative Frist ist Heute abgelaufen, oder doch erst Donnerstag?? Man weiß ja nicht welches Datum die nun nehmen. Das nach 7 Tagen, wäre ja dann der 21.09 oder den 18.09. Naja egal. Auf alle Fälle kann ich meinen Urlaub, den ich Morgen Früh beginnen werde nicht genießen. Wer weiß, ob ich noch Möbel, ein Auto und meine Katzen habe, wenn ich wieder daheim bin. Vielleicht Pfänden die mir alles weg. 

Man hab ich ne Angst :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Luziferus (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Hab den Timmi lieb schrieb:


> [...] und meine Katzen habe, wenn ich wieder daheim bin. Vielleicht Pfänden die mir alles weg.



Ja klar! Katzen bringen viel Geld. Kann man ans DRK verkaufen... Brauchen die keine Nadeln mehr zum Blut abnehmen... </ironie>


----------



## ChrisBerlin (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



Luziferus schrieb:


> Ja klar! Katzen bringen viel Geld. Kann man ans DRK verkaufen... Brauchen die keine Nadeln mehr zum Blut abnehmen... </ironie>


Wieso dürfen Typen wie TO überhaupt Geschäftsleute werden?


----------



## Claudi (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*



ChrisBerlin schrieb:


> Wieso dürfen Typen wie TO überhaupt Geschäftsleute werden?



Weil auch Leute wie der Schwarzenegger Gouverneur und der Bush Präsident werden dürfen...  :roll: :sun:


----------



## kleinC (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

genau, eigentlich müsste es da ne kontrolle geben wer bestimmte jobs machen darf oder unternehmen aus dem boden wachsen lassen darf. da müsste man dann aber echt bei einigen sagen :abgelehnt:  :devil2:


----------



## Luziferus (18 September 2006)

*AW: tricky.at - mp3-Player geschenkt?*

Toll nu hamse uns abgesägt... Und das nur wegen der armen Katze die jetzt verkauft wird...


----------



## Adele (19 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über Hunde und Katzen*

Wie meinen??????????????????????


----------



## Luziferus (19 September 2006)

*AW: Plauderei über Hunde und Katzen*

Naja abgesägt: Vom eigentlichen Thread abgetrennt (s. Post #1)
Zur verk. Katze: s. Posts #4 & #5


----------

